# Starting a career in computer security



## tony8404 (Mar 8, 2010)

I need some help trying to figure out about getting a career in the IT industry. Not really sure as to what is actually something to consider secure but I am looking towards Computer Security. 

Can anyone tell me if that is a wise decision?
If not, could someone tell me a direction/field, that would be considered a wise decision?

I would also, like to know what peoples take about on online-courses are? 

I was looking into this yesterday, I saw some goods and some bads with it. I am still looking at schools that I could go to, which means the online courses is more of an option then mandatory, unless the class schedule does not work with me, then I would have to go the online route. 

As for Computer Security, I have seen a few different directions to go in. Except, I am not sure if it is just different tittles being used for the same job or what are the names exactly are, for the different branches of computer security. 
So far, I have seen Cyber Security and Network Security. I know that there is more to it then just that but I am trying to see the different branches of computer security to choose from right now. 
Also, does anyone know about the work enviroment for someone in computer security? Thanks


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

Digital Forensics is a field getting a lot of attention right now. It is, however, not a field I would recommend to a novice. You're going to need a decent background in computer architecture to be able to jump into these fields.

Topics in this area include but are certainly not limited to detecting covert communication, embedding (extracting) messages into (from) files (watermarking or fingerprinting), recovering deleted data from hard drives, handling volatile data, etc. The field is relatively new, and is advancing all the time.

Work environment can be broad, depending on what, specifically, you decide to try and specialize in. You could obviously work for government agencies, companies who are contracted to protect and investigate corporations, and you could even work in a law enforcement environment on cases that have digital evidence. It all boils down to what you end up specializing in (and who's hiring :laugh: )

Also, read some of the other threads in this forum (Certification & Career). I see several that have useful info that you could learn more from.
Check

out

these

threads


----------



## tony8404 (Mar 8, 2010)

hmm, well I would not mind working with law enforcement, actually that sounds good to me. I wanted to be a police officer at one time. 

Digital forensics sounds like something worth looking into though.

Right now, i work for a accounting firm but not as an accountant, I am just office help but they do have a forensics department and i was talking to one of the guys and he was saying to get mcse i believe it was what he had said.

What concerns me though is that i am already 32 years old and basically starting from ground zero. Besides what i already know about computers, i was a computer tech for 2 years but have no degree. I did that with my own experience. I am starting to feel that this may take a long time to get accomplished, what really worries me is since i am at the bottom, how hard would it be to get a entry level job with just A+ and maybe a couple other certs ?


----------



## squigglethecow (Dec 26, 2008)

I really dont know how you'd get into the comp forensics/security field. I've been looking for information on the same field and it seems to be a 'newer' sorta area since there arent any specific degrees or programs for it. At least not that I can find. I not sure that any jobs in that area are really 'entry level' it seems like you move into it over time. I really dont know though its been difficult concrete info on it


----------



## Davidpracsmith (Mar 30, 2010)

You have not mention clearly the question,if you are talking about the Network security subject then,cisco is offering different courses for the Network security,CISSP is one of them.Now if you are talking about computer security,initially Security+ is a certification dealing with computer security topics such as and access control. It was developed in 2002 to address the rise of security issues. A new and update version was released in 2008.The Security+ exam can be applied as an elective to the MCSA: Security and the MCSE: Security specializations from Microsoft.
You can prepare any exam with the help of audio,video tutorials,study guides,available at different sites.You can download Selftest Engine tool to boost your exam's score,as it provides the chance of practice exam,before the real one.Which is beneficial for our self assessment.
http://cisco.com/
http://www.selftestengine.com/


----------

